# Introducing Silkie hen with chick back to flock



## jb59 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a Silkie hen that layed, brooded, and hatched her first unassisted chick. This is the first time I've been successful with any of my hens. By this I mean I've always had to hatch the eggs via incubator as I've never had a hen that actually took the sitting on the egg part serious. She has only 1 chick (now about a month old) but she is vehemently serious about protecting that little thing.

My question is, is it possible, and if so how, to introduce her and her baby back into the flock? I also have five incubator-hatched chicks that are about six weeks old. Same goes with them. I'd like to add them to the original flock (1 Silkie Rooster, 1 other Silkie hen, and 2 Columbian Rock hens.

Thanks much for any suggestions.

Joe


----------

